# flea/mite powder?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

What flea/mite powder is suitable to use for small animals? and where can I buy it?

Previously used the spot on stuff, which is fine but my number of mice is growing and I need a cheaper way :lol:

-all my mice should be mite free right now and I have a good few spot on tubes about so there's no rush. Though I now have a wild caught vole (named Asphalt for a reason :lol: ) -it's kept away from all the mice in case it has anything and so it might have mites etc but I think the spot on stuff we have would be too strong for it.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

You can buy Johnsons sprays or powders from most pet shops. I use the powder but when that runs out I'll be buying the spray


----------

